# las cosas que les interesa



## kenzoomoo

Me he encontrado con un texto en que aparece la frase siguiente:

"Estos son simplemente videos de gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre cosas que les interesa."

También he encontrado otros ejemplos de este fenómeno en línea.

Yo pensaba que debería de estar escrito "cosas que les _interesan."
_
¿Hay una razón gramatical por la que dice _interesa_ en vez de _interesan_?


----------



## NickL

_La gente_, singular. In Spanish, _people_ is singular.

I know, it took me years to get my head round that one!


----------



## Agró

It should be_ interesa*n*_, agreeing with _cosas_, not with _gente_.


----------



## Piragüero

Yo tampoco entiendo porque aquí la palabra "interesa" se refiere a "las cosas" y no a la gente. A lo mejor puede ser "las cosas que le interesan a la gente" o "las cosas que les interesan" pero no entiendo la razón por la que han escrito "interesa" aquí.


----------



## NickL

Agró said:


> It should be_ interesa*n*_, agreeing with _cosas_, not with _gente_.





Piragüero said:


> Yo tampoco entiendo porque aquí la palabra "interesa" se refiere a "las cosas" y no a la gente. A lo mejor puede ser "las cosas que le interesan a la gente" o "las cosas que les interesan" pero no entiendo la razón por la que han escrito "interesa" aquí.



Sounds like these guys know more. Ignore my tuppence worth!


----------



## kenzoomoo

Gracias todos por sus comentarios.

Al ver que había frases similares cuando lo investigué en internet pensaba que era una anomalía coloquial como la de poner 'le' en vez de 'les' en frases como "le restaron importancia a los problemas". 
Me interesaba si era una anomalía así, que aparece a veces en el habla de los nativos, pero por lo que me han dicho ustedes supongo que es un error que no ocurre a menudo.


----------



## IMD90

kenzoomoo said:


> Gracias todos por sus comentarios.
> 
> Al ver que había frases similares cuando lo investigué en internet pensaba que era una anomalía coloquial como la de poner 'le' en vez de 'les' en frases como "le restaron importancia a los problemas".
> Me interesaba si era una anomalía así, que aparece a veces en el habla de los nativos, pero por lo que me han dicho ustedes supongo que es un error que no ocurre a menudo.


Estos son simplemente videos de *gente *que *habla *a la *cámara *sobre su vida o las cosas que les interesa." aquí el sujeto es GENTE compuesto por un grupo de personas es singular y lleva el *verbo *en singular, las cosas es plural pero  *les *gusta  a las personas que componen a la gente.


----------



## Piragüero

IMD90 said:


> Estos son simplemente videos de *gente *que *habla *a la *cámara *sobre su vida o las cosas que les interesa." aquí el sujeto es GENTE compuesto por un grupo de personas es singular y lleva el *verbo *en singular, las cosas es plural pero  *les *gusta  a las personas que componen a la gente.



Puede que yo esté equivocado, pero creo que estoy en desacuerdo. Aquí el sujeto es "gente" con respecto al verbo "hablar," no con repecto al verbo "interesar." La gente (sujeto) habla (verbo) sobre las cosas (otro sujeto) que les interesan (otro verbo que se refiere a "las cosas). "The things" are causing the interest, not the people.


----------



## IMD90

*Sobre las cosas *es un complemento de régimen. El verbo ineteresar es una facultad privativa del homo sapiens.


----------



## Agró

El análisis de Piragüero es impecable. 
Son *las cosas *las que causan interés (es decir, interesan), y por tanto es el sujeto; funciona igual que el verbo gustar: _Me gusta el chocolate_ (*el chocolate*, sujeto); _Me gustan las mandarinas_ (*las mandarinas*, sujeto. _Me interesa el fútbol_ (*el fútbol*, sujeto); _Me interesan las cosas_ (*las cosas*, sujeto).


----------



## Aviador

Piragüero said:


> Puede que yo esté equivocado, pero creo que estoy en desacuerdo. Aquí el sujeto es "gente" con respecto al verbo "hablar," no con repecto al verbo "interesar." La gente (sujeto) habla (verbo) sobre las cosas (otro sujeto) que les interesan (otro verbo que se refiere a "las cosas). "The things" are causing the interest, not the people.


No, el sujeto de la oración es _cosas_ y el complemento indirecto es _les_, que tiene como antecedente _gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida__._
Para el análisis es importante separar la oración que nos interesa del resto del texto: _cosas que les interesan_.
La concordancia correcta se hace mas evidente si se sustituye el complemento indirecto:

_Cosas que me interesan._ _Cosas que me interesa._
_Cosas que te interesan.__        Cosas que te interesa._
_Cosas que le interesan._ _Cosas que le interesa._
_Cosas que nos interesan.__        Cosas que nos interesa._
_Cosas que os interesan.__        Cosas que os interesa._
_Cosas que les interesan._ _ Cosas que les interesa._


----------



## SevenDays

kenzoomoo said:


> Me he encontrado con un texto en que aparece la frase siguiente:
> 
> "Estos son simplemente videos de gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre cosas que les interesa."
> 
> También he encontrado otros ejemplos de este fenómeno en línea.
> 
> Yo pensaba que debería de estar escrito "cosas que les _interesan."
> _
> ¿Hay una razón gramatical por la que dice _interesa_ en vez de _interesan_?



No hay razón gramatical, pero sí hay un motivo cognitivo que lo explica: el hablante/escritor hace la concordancia verbal con el sujeto lógico/temático "gente" (lo más importante de la oración). Lo que corresponde, como se ha dicho, es la concordancia con el sujeto gramatical: _cosas que les interesan_.


----------



## IMD90

'La *gente *(sujeto) *habla *(verbo) sobre las cosas  *Complemento de régimen  de la preposición 'SOBRE'*que *les (las cosas) interesa *


----------



## Agró

IMD90 said:


> 'La *gente *(sujeto) *habla *(verbo) sobre las cosas  *Complemento de régimen  de la preposición 'SOBRE'*que *les (las cosas) interesa *


¿Quieres decir que *les *se refiere a *cosas*?


----------



## IMD90

Agró said:


> ¿Quieres decir que *les *se refiere a *cosas*?


Cosas es femenino, sería las, aquí les se refiere a ellos las personas que conforman el grupo GENTE *les *interesa *las *cosas


----------



## Bevj

Lo siento pero tampoco veo como puede ser correcto 'cosas que les interesa'. 

*Una* cosa que les interesa. . 
*Cosas* que les interesa


----------



## Piragüero

Aviador said:


> No, el sujeto de la oración es _cosas_ y el complemento indirecto es _les_, que tiene como antecedente _gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida__._
> Para el análisis es importante separar la oración que nos interesa del resto del texto: _cosas que les interesan_.
> La concordancia correcta se hace mas evidente si se sustituye el complemento indirecto:
> 
> _Cosas que me interesan._ _Cosas que me interesa._
> _Cosas que te interesan.__        Cosas que te interesa._
> _Cosas que le interesan._ _Cosas que le interesa._
> _Cosas que nos interesan.__        Cosas que nos interesa._
> _Cosas que os interesan.__        Cosas que os interesa._
> _Cosas que les interesan._ _ Cosas que les interesa._



Eso es lo que dije; "cosas" es el sujeto en la segunda parte de la oración.


----------



## chileno

Bevj said:


> Lo siento pero tampoco veo como puede ser correcto 'cosas que les interesa'.
> 
> *Una* cosa que les interesa. .
> *Cosas* que les interesa



Think of it in English. What about people? always singular? always plural?


----------



## Bevj

Pero chileno, no creo que gente/people tenga nada que ver con esta cuestión.
Una cosa interes*a*.
Dos o más cosas interes*an*.  ¿No?


----------



## Agró

Bevj said:


> Pero chileno, no creo que gente/people tenga nada que ver con esta cuestión.
> Una cosa interes*a*.
> Dos o más cosas interes*an*.  ¿No?


Por supuesto. Es lo que vengo defendiendo desde hace casi dos días, pero alguien no quiere hacer caso.


----------



## Amapolas

IMD90 said:


> Cosas es femenino, sería las, aquí les se refiere a ellos las personas que conforman el grupo GENTE *les *interesa *las *cosas


Estoy de acuerdo con que "les" se refiere a gente. *A la gente* que entrevistan *le/s* interesan esas cosas. 
Y pongo *le/s* por el siguiente motivo: si bien gente es singular y debe concordar con el pronombre singular, es normal que en la mente del hablante "gente" iguale a "grupo de personas", a esa pluralidad que es la gente. Mi elección es *le* pero no me atrevería a acusar de hereje a quien dijera *les* como seguramente les sucede a muchas personas.


----------



## SevenDays

_Estos son simplemente videos de gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre cosa*s* que les interesa*n*_

Aquí yo veo dos "que" relativos, cada uno con su propio antecedente:
... _de gente *que* habla_ (gente = singular; que = sujeto de "habla")
... _sobre cosas *que* les interesan_ (cosas = plural; que = sujeto de "interesan")
El antecedente del primer "que" es singular, y el antecedente del segundo "que" es plural (y por eso la concordancia en plural con "interesan").

Si quitamos "les" veremos la concordancia en plural:
_sobre cosa*s* que interesa*n* a la gente_
pues "a la gente" no es "sujeto"


----------



## Amapolas

SevenDays said:


> _Estos son simplemente videos de gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre cosa*s* que les interesa*n*_
> 
> Aquí yo veo dos "que" relativos, cada uno con su propio antecedente:
> ... _de gente *que* habla_ (gente = singular; que = sujeto de "habla")
> ... _sobre cosas *que* les interesan_ (cosas = plural; que = sujeto de "interesan")
> El antecedente del primer "que" es singular, y el antecedente del segundo "que" es plural (y por eso la concordancia en plural con "interesan").
> 
> Si quitamos "les" veremos la concordancia en plural:
> _sobre cosa*s* que interesa*n* a la gente_
> pues "a la gente" no es "sujeto"



De acuerdo con que "gente" no es sujeto; es complemento indirecto. Es por eso que "le" debería concordar en número con gente. ¿En dónde me estoy equivocando?


----------



## chileno

A ver... un grupo (de gente) que habla de cosas que les interesa.

Está mal?


----------



## SevenDays

Amapolas said:


> De acuerdo con que "gente" no es sujeto; es complemento indirecto. Es por eso que "le" debería concordar en número con gente. ¿En dónde me estoy equivocando?



Vale, y yo totalmente enfocado en "interesa*n*", que no me di cuenta de lo que decías sobre _le_ y _les_. Mea Culpa. Estoy de acuerdo contigo: "le" = gente/singular, pero "les" se refiere a la _pluralidad_ que se entiende en un grupo de "personas".


----------



## Bevj

chileno said:


> A ver... un grupo (de gente) que habla de cosas que les interesa.
> 
> Está mal?



Para mí, sí.
La oración 'Voy a explicar todas las *cosas* que me *pasa*'  ¿te parece correcta?


----------



## chileno

Bevj said:


> Para mí, sí.
> La oración 'Voy a explicar todas las *cosas* que me *pasa*'  ¿te parece correcta?



Por supuesto que no. No es lo mismo. 

People are disatisfied.

The people is disatisfied.

Which one is correct for you?


----------



## Bevj

People _are_ dissatisfied.

But this has nothing to do with the original question:

_gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre *cosas* que les *interesa.*_


----------



## chileno

Bevj said:


> People _are_ dissatisfied.
> 
> But this has nothing to do with the original question:
> 
> _gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre *cosas* que les *interesa.*_



OK, can you explain why  "The people is dissatisfied" is wrong?

To me it is exactly what is happening in Spanish.


----------



## chileno

Voy a repetir esto para los españoles:

Un grupo discute sobre las cosas que les interesa. (Un grupo de personas, obvio)

Está mal gramaticalmente?


----------



## Bevj

_People_ in English is plural.  It's not the same as Spanish.

*people* _npl
uncountable_ (persons) gente _nf
_
And the subject of_ 'las cosas que les interesa*n*'_ is_ 'las cosas' (_plural_) _not_ people/gente._


----------



## Amapolas

SevenDays said:


> Vale, y yo totalmente enfocado en "interesa*n*", que no me di cuenta de lo que decías sobre _le_ y _les_. Mea Culpa. Estoy de acuerdo contigo: "le" = gente/singular, pero "les" se refiere a la _pluralidad_ que se entiende en un grupo de "personas".


Fabuloso. Estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Amapolas

chileno said:


> Voy a repetir esto para los españoles:
> 
> Un grupo discute sobre las cosas que les interesa. (Un grupo de personas, obvio)
> 
> Está mal gramaticalmente?


Y... sí. Has invertido las concordancias. Un *grupo *discute sobre *las cosas *que *le interesan*.


----------



## chileno

Amapolas said:


> Y... sí. Has invertido las concordancias. Un *grupo *discute sobre *las cosas *que *le interesan*.


Tienes razón...no me fijé....


----------



## shayan98

People _are_ dissatisfied.

But this has nothing to do with the original question:

_gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre *cosas* que les *interesa.*_


----------



## Aviador

The answer was already given:
_Gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre cosas que le interesan_ or _Gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre cosas que les interesan_. Both are possible and correct.
_Gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre cosas que le interesa_ or _Gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre cosas que les interesa_ are both incorrect.

For more clarity, based on Amapolas' explanation:

*Cosas*_ que _*interesan*_ a _*la gente*_ → _*Cosas*_ que _*le* *interesan*_. _
*Cosas*_ que _*interesa*_ a _*la gente*_ → _*Cosas*_ que _*le* *interesa*_. _
In any case, the subject of the verb _interesar_ is the plural noun _cosas_ and must agree with it.


----------



## aritxy

I would say: "Estos son simplemente vídeos de gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre cosas que *le* *interesan*."

Le -> A la gente
Interesan -> Cosas


----------



## Bevj

aritxy said:


> I would say: "Estos son simplemente vídeos de gente que habla a la cámara sobre su vida o sobre cosas que *le* *interesan*."
> 
> Le -> A la gente
> Interesan -> Cosas



Yes, this has been agreed 
The question was whether interes*a* or interes*an* is correct (and we seem to at last be agreed on this point too  )


----------



## gonzalo.-

Bevj said:


> Yes, this has been agreed
> The question was whether interes*a* or interes*an* is correct (and we seem to at last be agreed on this point too  )


Can I join this agreement?


----------

